# Public speaking Practice in Amsterdam



## UniCarlton (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello all

I am an Irish expat living in Amsterdam and have suffered from SA and in particular a pubic speaking phobia since my teens.

I would love to set up a safe, small, non-judgemental environment/group to practice public speaking.
I'd really to hear from anyone who is interested.....not sure how exactly to organise as I cant exactly see myself being the MC for such a group 

Perhaps the first meeting could be in the vondelpark, informal and easy...and we can go from there.

Im looking forward to hearing from you
warm regards


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Don't they have toastmasters there?


----------



## UniCarlton (Nov 5, 2012)

They do indeed have Toastmasters in Amsterdam.

But for me, the thought of going to toastmasters gives me palpitations!!
Would like to start off smaller, more informal.
Baby steps........

But yes, hopefully toastmasters in the future!
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

